# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Descoberto um peixe que tem o pnis na cabea

## Pedro Ferrer

"
                     Durante uma sada de campo ao delta de Mekong, no  Vietname, um grupo de cientistas reparou num pequeno peixe a nadar   superfcie da gua numa zona de pouca corrente. Viram que tinha uma  mancha branca e brilhante na cabea e por isso decidiram apanh-lo. J  no laboratrio, perceberam que tinham em mos um peixe estranho: o pnis  era na cabea, por baixo da garganta.
                     Agora revelaram imagens que mostram um peixe com  cerca de 2,5 centmetros de comprimento, alongado e translcido. Apesar  de no ser nico,  curioso devido  localizao do rgo sexual. "Este  peixe  a 22. espcie de uma famlia em que todos os machos tm o pnis  na cabea", explicou ao PBLICO Koichi Shibukawa (da Fundao Nagao  para o Ambiente Natural), um dos autores do artigo na revista _Zootaxa_, que em Julho revelou este peixe ao mundo. Chamaram-lhe _Phallostethus cuulong_, o que remete para o local onde foi encontrado: Cuu Long  o nome vietnamita para o delta de Mekong. 

O  pripio, nome dado ao rgo copulatrio em homenagem a Prapo, o deus  grego da fertilidade, parece um canivete suo pela quantidade de  funes que desempenha. Alm do orifcio genital, tem uma bolsa  semelhante aos testculos, o nus e ainda umas "serras" que servem para  prender a fmea durante o acto sexual.

Ainda no foi possvel  observar o acasalamento destes peixes, mas os cientistas pensam que  adoptam uma posio de cpula invulgar: ambos juntam as cabeas, porque o  rgo genital feminino tambm fica a.

Ao contrrio do que   comum nos peixes, em que  a fmea liberta os ovos e espera que sejam  fecundados pelos espermatozides tambm largados, a fecundao no _Phallostethus cuulong_  interna, para garantir que no se desperdia esperma.

Foi  em 2009 que os cientistas viram pela primeira vez um peixe destes e,  desde essa altura, j apanharam nove exemplares, que s este ano foram  descritos."

in http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1561159

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------

